# South bend 10-in-1 tool block



## martik777 (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/andy_romer/10-in-1_tool_block.pdf

Does anyone have one of these or know how they work?

I'd like to make one similar but am not sure how they tighten down. 

From the instructions it appears the block tightens down on the 2 vertical adjusting screws (E) against the spacer (15), with the back screw (7) pressing down on a pin (5). I'm not sure what the snap ring (4) does.  I don't understand how the block just being supported by the 2 adjusting screws would be rigid enough.

Edit:   Parts 4 and 5 not used  on 9/10" lathes


----------

